# Wobbly Puppy



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

My 4.5 month old shepherd, Kaya, seems in my opinion to lack some coordination. Her balance compared to my friends puppies is quite poor. I can knock her over fairly easy and when she plays with other puppies she gets tripped up a lot. When she walks she has an obvious wiggle to her rear end. Yet at a trot or running her back stays perfectly straight. She had a rough start to life, living in poor outdoor conditions with a shady breeder, who likely did not let her out of a 5x5 pin for her first 8 weeks of life. I give her adequate exercise but haven't noticed much improvement in her balance. When standing sometimes her knees are touching or very close together but at other times she seems to take a proper stance. 

I wonder if she is simply still developing or if she has something more serious going on. I read about DM and that sounds horrifying and I also read about the potential of a slipped disc. I know she is young so I am hoping that I am just being silly in thinking there could be something seriously wrong. I would appreciate anyones opinion on the matter though...hopefully someone has gone through something similar with a positive outcome.

Thanks ahead of time,

Adam


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Has she been to the vet? If not I would take her ASAP and see what they say.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

DM is unlikely in a 4.5 month old pup as it is surfaces later in life 7+ years MOST of the time. It could be development, it could be poor structure it could be something else. Have you mentioned any of this to her vet on her previous puppy visits? I would definitely be asking a vet for a thorough evaluation.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My first dog was like this and she had bilateral hip dysplasia. I would take her to a good orthopedic vet.


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

I am probably being overly cautious because her balance isn't terrible. She doesn't go falling over out of nowhere. I just see my friends puppies running practically sideways and jumping on each other while maintaining balance whereas my pup cannot yet do that. When she is slowly walking she wags her rear back and forth but at a trot straitens right up and at a sprint does also. Her rear is slightly elevated past 90 degrees with her shoulder. I don't know if that has anything to do with her walk. Basically instead of a roach she has a slight elevation, does that description make sense?

Could that have something to do with it? The vet said structurally she was fine and that in time, development would tighten up her rear. That was when she was 2 months old though so I might just be being impatient.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What blodlines is she from?


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> My first dog was like this and she had bilateral hip dysplasia. I would take her to a good orthopedic vet.


at what age did you notice the wobble and if she already has dysplasia at 4 months old what can i do to help her?


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

american lines


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would get her to a vet, she could have downed pasterns, weaker hocks, etc. that make for a wobbly movement. Lots of times improving muscle tone can really make a huge difference but obviously you need to see a good vet to find out-we certainly cannot tell, even if we saw pics, it would be just guesses!









And I hate to say it, but I believe that there is a tendancy in some American lines that are not well bred to have some laxity that you might not normally see? Not sure on how facty that is-it just seems they look less sturdy maybe!


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

I looked at pictures of downed pasterns, she doesn't have that. If anything it is the opposite...it's like she is up on her toes.


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

if she has laxity but is healthy then i don't care. i just want her to live as long and as happy as possible.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Puppies do go through growth stages where they are not always the most coordinated. And some can waggle/wiggle their butt when walking. Hopefully this is all that is going on with Kaya. 

When you say "Wobbly" I picture something not as good. If you are really concerned... vet check!


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

wiggle! it is likely nothing. when i get home i will post a video of it so you guys can see what i am talking about. I looked at videos of dogs with wobblers syndrome and she has nothing that bad. I am just a paranoid parent.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Definitely get the vet check. It could be nothing...It could be minor, or it could be something more serious, but a vet check is essential for this girl to get a good start in life.

Internet info & advice from savvy dog people can be invaluable but it's no substitute for a hands on medical professional's diagnosis. Some conditions are improved by regular exercise. Others require strict 'bed rest' for healing. There are problems you feed. Others you starve. Dietary supplement might be essential or they might be contra-indicated. These determinations are best made by a vet who actually has the pup/dog in hand for direct observation & testing if needed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you go to the vets and clear any possible problem.

If they don't come up with anything, it may be the lines of your GSD. I know some of the more angulated showlines have the issue you are describing, particularly seen in their hind ends. I think you can see it in the showlines of these top dogs in the UK from this special the BBC. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O0l0f50AAk&feature=related is the video, but you need to get thru all the King Charles Cavalier stuff to get to the GSD (around the 7 minute mark).

It appears that if you can start to really exercise and strengthen your pup with off leash activities, running, swimming, and time... they get better.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would recommend getting x-rays. Then you know for sure what you're dealing with. If your dog does have a problem you can make whatever modifications necessary.


----------

